
Why Your Home Wi-Fi Is Lousy - jseliger
http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-your-home-wi-fi-is-lousy-1458532861?mod=trending_now_4
======
jseliger
Lousy home wi-fi actually isn't a big deal for me, because I have an iMac
that's wired with Cat6. Ethernet cables have somehow become an underrated
technology.

~~~
prodigal_erik
If wifi had come first, everyone would be excited about deploying copper
waveguides that give 20x the bandwidth with almost no attenuation or
interference.

------
ntw1103
Could we get a tag or something to indicate when an article is pay-walled?

From my experience, there are 2 major factors to lousy home wifi. 1\. Over
populated spectrum. 2\. Consumer gear.

I gave up on using consumer grade gear long ago, and that cut back on the
majority of issues I experienced.

